# Need a maxima detectice



## tryme123 (Nov 8, 2016)

Here we go. Lets see how good some of you are LOL. 
I have a 2007 nissan maxima SE. It currently has about 123k miles on it. 
Whenever im driving for maybe 30 min, my car wont rev past 2.5k , but my car will accelerate (im usually going about 75). I put the car in manual , WHen i throw it to Auto again, the problem stops. Ive cleaned MAF, cleaned my fuel injectors and basic things like that. Any idea? If something is wrong i have till about 125k before my extended warrenty runs out. Also , when rolling to a stop car will dart slightly forward while the rpms jump from 1.0k to like 1.50k momentarily. Also very loud till car gets warmed up and wont rev down at first (at 3k and climbing while first accelerating instead of reving down and back up again while shifting) not car savy


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like you have cvt transmission problems. I would bring it to a dealer for diagnosis. When was the last time the cvt fluid was checked or changed?


----------



## Skanlig (Dec 9, 2016)

I have such issue


----------

